# Electric Furnace Burned Element Wiring - Cause?



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Old age/vibration/poor connections. How old is the furnace? I have seen this LOTS in my 30 yrs on the job. If the furnace is over 20 yrs old I start recommending to my customers to replace them. I have seen a lot worse than that but it is an awfully expensive rewiring/repair job when that happens.


----------



## Radioguy (Dec 14, 2008)

Yuri:

Thanks for your advice.

Small world ... I'm in St Francis Xavier.

Furnace is about 25 years old.

Lee


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Then you are freezing your a** off with the rest of us. The only electric furnaces that parts are readily available for is the Nortrons. For under$3000 you can get a new one installed. Yours is toast IMO.

Cheers


----------



## Radioguy (Dec 14, 2008)

Well, that's good news about the price. I had no idea they were so "reasonable" compared to a repair.

I should have done that when it was rebuilt 2 years ago .... what's the saying? ... Too soon we grow old, too late we grow smart.

Lee


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Poor wire terminal connections.


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

those slip connectotr and add some fan vibration even air moving over the element can cause the wires to draw over amps and melt them. as you see and notice where the melting started at the slip connector,and started to work its way onto the wire.....recut all the melted wires,and check all the connections right back into the CB panel for that heat.


----------

